# Australien - Welche Fische darf man nicht anfassen?



## jimbo123 (16. August 2012)

Hi, 

ich höre immer wieder, dass es in Australien verschiedene Fische gibt, die man besser nicht anfassen sollte. Da ich in 2 Wochen rüberfliege und plane ein bisschen zu angeln. Grundsätzlich würde ich alles in die Pfanne werfen. Aber ich wüsste schon gerne welche Fische ich nicht anfassen und nicht kochen sollte.  

Gibt es auch im Süßwasser giftige Fische? Oder nur im Meer?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## blackmarlin.au (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Australien - Welche Fische darf man nicht anfassen?*

na der boxjelly fische lach den solltest du auf keinen fall anfassen .sonst koennte es sein das du in weniger als 15 minuten ohne doc den loeffel abgibst. ansonnsten beim steinfisch und rotfeuerfisch heisst es auch haende weg aber ich sehe gerade du bist bestimmt schon wieder zu hause . erzaehle doch mal wie es war


----------



## labralehn (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Australien - Welche Fische darf man nicht anfassen?*

Falls noch andere AB User etwas über das Thema wissen wollen:

http://www.scinexx.de/dossier-detail-83-11.html

Vielleicht sagt dem ein oder anderen der Begriff box jelly-fish nichts, Seewespe ist vielleicht bekannter. Allerdings ist es kein Fisch sondern eine Würfelquallen-Art.

Soweit mir bekannt ist, haben alle Quallen Nesseltentakel, daher würde ich persönlich bewusst keine Quallen berühren.


----------



## antonio (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Australien - Welche Fische darf man nicht anfassen?*

bei nem zitteraal wäre ich auch sehr vorsichtig.

antonio


----------



## labralehn (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Australien - Welche Fische darf man nicht anfassen?*

Hm, soweit mir bekannt ist, gibt es in Australien keine Zitteraale.


----------



## blackmarlin.au (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Australien - Welche Fische darf man nicht anfassen?*

nein zitteraale wäre mir auch neu , wir haben genug giftige tiere hier da brauchen wir nicht auch noch elktrisierende lach


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 159069 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Australien - Welche Fische darf man nicht anfassen?*

Alle die beisen.:q


----------

